# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  قواعد بيانات خدمة Flipboard تتعرض للإختراق مما يُعرض بيانات المستخدمين للخطر

## mohamed73

من المألوف أن نرى بعض الخدمات المتاحة عبر الإنترنت تتعرض للإختراق مما  يؤدي إلى تسريب أسماء المستخدمين وكلمات المرور الخاصة بهم. هذا بالضبط ما  حدث الآن أيضًا لخدمة Flipboard. أكدت الشركة أنه تم الوصول إلى بعض قواعد  البيانات الخاصة بخدمة Flipboard بشكل غير مصرح به مما أدى إلى تعرض أسماء  المستخدمين وكلمات المرور الخاصة بهم للخطر. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]شركة  Flipboard أن الطرف الذي كان وراء هذا الإختراق كان قادرًا على الوصول إلى  بعض قواعد البيانات الخاصة بالخدمة عدة مرات وأنه ” يُحتمل أن يكون قد حصل  على نسخ ” من معلومات المستخدمين المسجلة في قواعد البيانات. ويقال بأن  المسؤول عن هذا الإختراق وصل بشكل غير مصرح به إلى قواعد بيانات خدمة  Flipboard في الفترة ما بين يونيو 2018 ومارس 2019، وأيضًا في اليومين 21 و  22 من شهر أبريل الماضي.تؤكد شركة Flipboard أن هذا الإختراق لا يؤثر على جميع المستخدمين. ومع  ذلك، بدافع الحذر الشديد، فقد قررت الشركة تفويض إعادة تعيين كلمة المرور  لجميع حساباتها البالغ عددها 145 مليون حساب. سيُطلب من المستخدمين الذين  يقومون بتسجيل الدخول إلى حساباتهم في المرة القادمة تغيير كلمة المرور  الخاصة بهم.تضمنت قواعد البيانات التي تم إختراقها أسماء المستخدمين وكلمات المرور  وعناوين البريد الإلكتروني. لحسن الحظ، لم تكن Flipboard تخزن كلمات المرور  في ملف نصي عادي. وتقول الشركة أنها تواصل التحقيق في ملابسات هذا  الإختراق وأنها لم تحدد رقمًا ثابتًا لإجمالي الحسابات المتأثرة بهذا الخرق  الأمني.

----------

